
Job Matching Platform – Beta Testers - TheFullStack
Hello HN. A friend and I are working on a platform that helps consultants like myself find more qualified leads. Very often, I would engage with a potential client&#x2F;employer for several phone calls and in-person meetings only to find they were severely below my budget range. My best clients were the ones that came to me via referral or my company website.<p>So we started this project in order to make that organic discovery process systematic. We are looking for beta testers in anticipation for a late January 2017 release. If you are interested, you can read more about it here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thevarsity.co<p>Thanks.
======
TheFullStack
Also, if you're curious, we're building it on Node, React/Redux, and Mongo DB.
We also connected to Firebase for real-time chat and used the react-google-
maps component for Google Map integration. Sendgrid for email, and Stripe for
payments.

